
Show HN: Recover – Simple password recovery API - KevinMcGovern
https://www.authentimate.com/
======
KevinMcGovern
Hey everyone,

Recover is a side project I’ve been working on to make it faster and easier to
implement secure password recovery by reducing it to an API call. Working in
the agency world, I have to implement “forgot my password” functionality
pretty frequently. While the backend code can be copy/pasted between projects,
things like emailing services, frontend implementation, and domain
authentication cannot be reused. However:

What if you don’t have or need an emailing service for anything beyond
password recovery? What if you don’t have a domain? What if you don’t have a
website? What if the client doesn’t want to provide you with registrar access?

These are just some of the situations I’ve encountered which made adding
password recovery more complicated and time-consuming than it should have
been.

Recover is a backend-only implementation of password recovery. We handle
sending the email, and we securely collect the user’s new password and send it
to your server. It takes 5-10 minutes to set up.

I would love to get some feedback, either on here or at
kevin@authentimate.com.

Thanks!

